# Central N.Y



## bassfishingpro

Is There any interest in creating a chapter that would service the central N.Y area

John


----------



## bobskio2003

I'd be interested but my only problem is having enough time to do everything I need to get done (so finding a date to meet might be tough).  If you are in Waterloo you/we might want to invite some of the folks from the Rochester area as well.  I know there are quite a few pen turners in the CNY Woodturning club and we have a meeting tomorrow so if you'd like me to bring it up please PM with some of your ideas and I'll do my best to help get this going.  Bob


----------

